# Fixing raccoon tracks in a new pad?



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

So I had a driveway replaced on a full house re-hab we are working on. I am very pleased with the work, however we have one small problem...a raccoon walked through the freshly finished concrete and left quite a mess. 

It must have happened just after the guys left, since it was still wet enough for the creature to sink in. 

I plan on talking with the concrete guys on Monday for suggestions, but I just wondered if anyone here has ever fixed something like this before. I'm a newbie when it comes to concrete.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Saw cut section out and repour. If done right it will just look like normal saw cut driveway.

Cole


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

leave em....it's so cute:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That looks like the texture on my Mom's ceiling. Never seen it on a driveway before.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> That looks like the texture on my Mom's ceiling. Never seen it on a driveway before.


 We call that a Mag-swirl around here. It's very nice looking. I'd leave the **** tracks as a conversation starter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was going to say use a colored hydraulic cement and fill them in. Just like you said - a conversation starter.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When they poured my drive and walkways on my last house, a few leaves got screeded under. They later reappeared as the top flaked off. My wife was pissed, but I wished the whole thing looked like that.:laughing:


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with the guys above ,I would just leave them alone....:thumbup:


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Just posted a reply on this similar thread. 

You're actually a better candidate for an overlay since you don't have any concerns with the quality or integrity of the original product.

The issue you will have is getting the repaired section to match, not that new concrete would be an exact match either.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f83/concrete-spalling-86974/#post1042494


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would be more concerned about the finishing than the **** tracks. There is a reason concrete is steel troweled after floating, even if it is finished off with a broom.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> I would be more concerned about the finishing than the **** tracks. There is a reason concrete is steel troweled after floating, even if it is finished off with a broom.


 Please explain. That is a very common finish in this area. The jobs I'm aware of have held up well over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

How is it when you try to sweep or shovel that 
Finish


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

About what I was expecting. It's too bad I wasn't around and could have just had the raccoon track over the whole pad a la Mentos commercial.:laughing:

I'm not too worried about the concrete finishing. My driveway is done this way. As is 75% of my neighborhood. That was built in 1963. Still looking pretty darn good.

It's fine for shoveling. It's really not any different from a broomed finish as far as texture. The high ridges wear down in a few years of use. As far as sweeping, I can't remember the last time I swept, but it would probably be a PITA.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Mag floating brings up the cream but leaves the pores open. Steel troweling densifies the surface, which can then be broom finished if desired, but leaving out the steel trowel step gives you an inferior concrete finish.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Mag floating brings up the cream but leaves the pores open. Steel troweling densifies the surface, which can then be broom finished if desired, but leaving out the steel trowel step gives you an inferior concrete finish.


What happens to it? It wears down faster? I'm not arguing, just honestly wondering. This finish is is how almost every new driveway is done in my area.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Mag floating brings up the cream but leaves the pores open. Steel troweling densifies the surface, which can then be broom finished if desired, but leaving out the steel trowel step gives you an inferior concrete finish.


 Can a surface be steel trowelled, then magged? Just curious.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TS acording to my concrete ready mix company it voids his warrenty if we use steel trowels. Everything I have read supports that in the northern climates where I am as well as the OG poster.

Cole


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a good point. Up in the great snowy north, I could be totally wrong and you may not WANT to steel trowel it. I assume you guys use air entrained concrete?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes TS exactly! Air entrapped is all I have ever worked with.

Cole


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You do not want to steel trowel air entrained concrete, so I am wrong. I am a Southern boy and all the freeze-thaw we get takes place in our drinks, not on our driveways.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

This finish is also done after steel troweling. Instead of brooming. We call it a "sweat trowel" or "rosette" finish. IMO it is better than a broom finish. A broom finish "tears" the surface where this provides the non skid with out tearing the surface. It also provides a more multi-directional non skid compared to a broom finish.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Cole, I'm curious....Are you saying that you can't use a power trowel on your concrete? That will void their warranty? I only say this because I have never seen a power trowel that had mag blades....even the combo blades are steel. Do they also void if a pump is used? As there is plenty of evidence that entrained air "disappears" from hopper to slab....I'm just curious.....I have never heard that from out concrete plant, although you guys are far colder than we are here.....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh he's cold alright


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> Cole, I'm curious....Are you saying that you can't use a power trowel on your concrete? That will void their warranty? I only say this because I have never seen a power trowel that had mag blades....even the combo blades are steel. Do they also void if a pump is used? As there is plenty of evidence that entrained air "disappears" from hopper to slab....I'm just curious.....I have never heard that from out concrete plant, although you guys are far colder than we are here.....


We are not SUPOSE to use steel blade on a power trowel if it is outside. Inside a heated structure it is 100% ok. And honestly I have only seen a power trowel outside a couple of times. I have never used a power outside. Our concrete doesn't last long here at all, It's a job security industry.

Never pumped a floor only walls/footing and have never had a problem. We are very flat her just small hills you can get the shute just about anywhere. That question I don't really know the answer too.

Cole


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Call it 'stamped comcrete' , extra feature at no extrta charge. :whistling:jester:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

boman47k said:


> Call it 'stamped comcrete' , extra feature at no extrta charge. :whistling:jester:


Yeah thats right.....where can I get a raccoon from?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yeeeeh it could be from the ''wildside collection''...extra tree fiddy fo sure:clap:


bo your smarthone:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Put a CL wanted add, *Raccoon feet wanted.*

Looking for raccoon feet can be attached to the raccoon or seperate. Trying to do my own stamped concrete, saw it online and it looked beautifull. 

Will pay up to $0.50 a foot.

Cole


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Will pay up to $0.50 a foot.


Now Cole, you know per-foot pricing never works out. :no:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Put a CL wanted add, *Raccoon feet wanted.*
> 
> Looking for raccoon feet can be attached to the raccoon or seperate. Trying to do my own stamped concrete, saw it online and it looked beautifull.
> 
> ...


Excellent Idea!

http://augusta.craigslist.org/wan/2047400591.html


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> You do not want to steel trowel air entrained concrete, so I am wrong. I am a Southern boy and all the freeze-thaw we get takes place in our drinks, not on our driveways.


DARN, I got here too late. I thought I'd be able to correct you on one thing.....

Steel trowels are frowned upon here by our RM supplier's, yet a few folks have been known to use them through many years with less problems than the average contractor, myself being one of them. I spent many years disagreeing with the salesmen & QC reps from the supplier's, and they finally let it go with myself after a few years ago when our local industry saw massive,widespread spalling, yet we didn't have one job peal........ :whistling



Cole82 said:


> We are not SUPOSE to use steel blade on a power trowel if it is outside. Inside a heated structure it is 100% ok. And honestly I have only seen a power trowel outside a couple of times. I have never used a power outside. Our concrete doesn't last long here at all, It's a job security industry.
> 
> Never pumped a floor only walls/footing and have never had a problem. We are very flat her just small hills you can get the shute just about anywhere. That question I don't really know the answer too.
> 
> Cole


Although I agree, I'll admit I've got probably 50-60 yards of power-trowelled concrete around my shop (outside.) Combo blades set all the way down keep the surface fairly open yet, and I've had very little issues with it. The biggest problem is having a customer stop & see the finish & want the same thing at their home. I'm apprehensive to use the finish machine on a customer's home, even though it's held up fine for a few years here. 

We call the OP's texture a "sweat finish" as well, and have done it a few times by hand with mags.

As for fixing, I'd either let them go (there's as noticeable now when the concrete is still green as they will ever be) or saw out and replace the damaged section(s).


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Cole82 said:


> Put a CL wanted add, *Raccoon feet wanted.*
> 
> Looking for raccoon feet can be attached to the raccoon or seperate. Trying to do my own stamped concrete, saw it online and it looked beautifull.
> 
> ...


Including the thumb?

.50 per **** foot might work okay.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> Excellent Idea!
> 
> http://augusta.craigslist.org/wan/2047400591.html


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

lukachuki said:


> Excellent Idea!
> 
> http://augusta.craigslist.org/wan/2047400591.html


No takers yet.

It just struck me that what we have been discussing in this thread is cooncrete.


----------

